# Safe to add sheep, goats, alpacas and/or burros to the mix?



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Growing up, my horse always ran with our cows. The farm that I am getting my mini donkey from, their donkeys go in with their mini ponies. I don't think it would be a problem


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

At one time we had 3 horses a donkey and a goat all on out pasture. Sadly the goat passed away a few months ago(she was old). The all got along fine, although my appy liked to chase the goat at times and tries to bully the donkey lol donkey can hold his own tho


----------

